# Evisitor visa request for additional information processing times?



## blueberry90 (Jun 29, 2014)

I hope someone can share their experience or help me out as I am really panicking.
Got a late tickets to Australia for next Tuesday evening (would be entering Australia early morning on Thursday for them), visit for a week, happy and everything applied for a evisitor visa as one of EU country citizen, I read most of the cases response was instant and you're ready to go.

Well no, first of all it took about 2 days and I got a response requesting additional information on Friday. :Cry: Submitted everything I was asked for and now I am panicking, tickets ready, employers agreed to give me holiday, hotel booked... I DON'T HAVE A VISA ray2:

I don't even know why I was even asked to provide more information when millions of people have been granted instantly? My home country is one of EU countries, no convictions, I have traveled to a lot of places and always been granted visas/never overstayed, whyyyy did I get so unlucky?

But my main question is why I am posting this, if anyone had a similar experience? For the most simple evisitor less than 3 months visit visa, request for additional documentation response, how long did they take to give you an answer? Should I say goodbye to my holiday right now? I'll try calling their visa number first thing they open, will I be able to talk to the officer who is in charge of my case and would that be helpful? 

Any advise would be appreciated as I would REALLY love to be able to use these tickets, because I don't think I will ever get a chance to visit Australia in my life.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Lots of people get asked for documents, what did they ask for? 

It may be related to where you have travelled previously or how secure your employment is ie do you have reason to leave when you say you will.


----------



## blueberry90 (Jun 29, 2014)

They asked for employment details, declaration about dates, my visit propose, what will I do etc, and 3 months bank account statement and similar, I submitted everything right away (i'm actually doing internship in USA so my dates are strict too, I am approved to have this holiday - I had to submit requests everywhere, therefore I included my internship plan approved by US embassy and such) so I'm not too worried about getting visa, I don't see why would I get denied. I am just REALLY worried not getting it in time as dates change for me is impossible.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks like they thought you couldn't afford it which could make you a risk of working in Australia or overstaying. Probably because you are an international student which is already expensive. 

If you provided what they asked for and your bank account was healthy for a trip abroad I wouldnt worry about it, you should get the visa as soon as they see that.


----------



## blueberry90 (Jun 29, 2014)

Well my internship is paid and quite well I would say, Friday sending my application I had $500 dollars in it but only because I'm due to get paid on 30th which will give me at least couple thousand for this trip, I attached my payslips from employers too and such, hopefully they do not think that's all I have 500; 
I am just worried about processing time too, should I try contacting the case officer who requested this additional information?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

They will see when your wages go in, what goes out and if you normally over spend etc. You could contact them but until they have looked at the information you may not get a reply. They often take a week to reply and give standard cut & paste replies.


----------



## blueberry90 (Jun 29, 2014)

That's my biggest worry. The issue is timing, I don't know how to speed this up, since my tickets are for 2nd of July.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You cant speed it up and their standard reply would be you shouldn't have booked tickets before you had a visa. 

I know it might be a different sutuation but their stance is the same. Everyone needs a visa and processing for the visa is essential to ensure you qualify and Australia is protected.


----------



## blueberry90 (Jun 29, 2014)

I know, I understand that, I didn't plan on this trip, there was event announced for upcoming weekend I am DYING to go and I got tickets for, never did I think I would have any issues, no one from my country normally get this - I looked up in case it was normal for my country, nor did I know it was even possible, I saw it takes sometimes few days, up to week, but I didn't know they could request more documents  
Even now encountering this situation I did a really extensive research over the weekend and all I could find was 2 instances where people were given this request for more info reply. So I am really really stressed out - no sleep, no eating because I am dying to go on this trip and I will never go to Australia again, nor there will be such event, yet I cannot find anything that could get me out of this situation and let me breathe, because you're right this trip most likely it will no longer happen now.

I was just trying to see if there was anyone at all in similar situation and found a way to speed it up, or had a success story.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Just keep on planning that you are going. They know your dates so will try and keep that in mind, so long as the documents are in order you will get the visa be it just before you travel. 

I know its anxious waiting but there is nothing you can do bar respond to any request asap, which you have done.


----------



## blueberry90 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you, that's what's left to do I guess. Thank you for your help, I'll cross fingers and toes nothing goes wrong


----------



## i...b (Nov 3, 2014)

hey guys,

I'm in a similar situation, also a student from one of the EU countries living abroad. I received the same request for documentation. that was on Friday, I'm still waiting...
What happened in the end? Did you manage to get your visa in time?
That would give me hope!


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi guys!
On of my friend from my home country applied for evisitor about 3 weeks ago. They asked him for a lot of documents: statement from his employer, personal bank statements, tax records, statements from people where he will be staying in oz, bank statements from them, itinerary and so on. The last email he received from the department was a short letter "Acknowledgement of documents or information received - The information provided has been sent to an Australian Immigration Office overseas for further assessment" --- what does that mean? He will be verified at work or at the financial institutes from the country of residence?....
Thanks!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes, the high commission in or near to where he lives will verify everything with phone calls and/or visits.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you Shel for your reply!

Getting back with some updates! On Thursday morning his employer was contacted by phone by the Belgrade Embassy. They wanted to know if he's working there, for how long, if the leave days are paid by the employer or not, the position he has in the company and whether the person called was the one that signed the certificates and tax records provided. Everything went well according to his boss, but still no news yet 
They are doing more research?
It's been a month now since lodging the online application... 
Should he give them a call?....
Thanks!


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi everyone...
My friend just got a refusal for the eVisitor application 

It says that: 

_"I wish to advise you that your application for this eVisitor has been refused for the following applicant: xxx
After careful consideration of all the information you have provided, I was not satisfied that you met the relevant criteria for the grant of an eVisitor as set out on Australian migration law. The application was refused because you did not satisfy clause 651.212 of the Migration Regulation 1994.

Information considered 
I am a delegated decision maker under Section 65 of the Migration Act 1958 (the Act). 
In reaching my decision, I have considered the following:
● relevant legislation contained in the Act and Migration Regulations 1994 (the Regulations) collectively “migration law”;
● information contained in the department's Procedures Advice Manual 3;
● documents and information provided by the applicant(s); and
● other relevant information held on departmental files.

Reasons for decision
Under migration law, an eVisitor cannot be granted unless the applicant meets the legal requirements that are specified in the Act and the Regulations. You did not meet the legal requirement in clause 651.212 in Schedule 2 of the Regulations on the date I made my decision. 
Clause 651.212 states:

The applicant genuinely intends to visit Australia temporarily:
(a) as a tourist; or
(b) to engage in a business visitor activity.

In your eVisitor application lodged electronically on 15 November 2014 you indicated your intention to visit Australia for Tourism purposes.

Based on your eVisitor application and supporting information, I am not satisfied that you genuinely intend to visit Australia to engage in a business visitor activity 
Regulation 1.03 defines "business visitor activity" as

(a) means any of the following activities undertaken by a person:
(i) as a tourist; or
(ii) investigating, negotiating, entering into, or reviewing a business contract;
(iii) an activity carried out as part of an official government to government visit;
(iv) participation in a conference, trade fair or seminar in Australia unless the person is being paid by an organiser for participation; but

(b) does not include either of the following activities:
(i) an activity that is, or includes, undertaking work for, or supplying services to, an organisation or other person based in Australia;
(ii) an activity that is, or includes, the sale of goods or services directly to the general public.

In making this decision I have taken into consideration:Whilst applicant has declared full support from Australian contact, the onus is on the applicant to have sufficient funds for travel to Australia.Based on the above considerations, I am not satisfied that you have a genuine intention to visit Australia temporarily for business visitor activity and that you will abide by the conditions imposed on an eVisitor visa.

Therefore I am not satisfied that you meet the requirements of clause 651.212(a).I have also assessed as to whether you have a genuine intention to visit Australia temporarily to engage in a business visitor activity. 
As you made no claims to visit Australia for business purposes, I am not satisfied that you meet the requirements of clause 651.212(b).

Decision
As you do not meet clause 651.212, I find that you do not meet the criteria for an eVisitor. Therefore, I refuse your application for an eVisitor lodged electronically."_

Does he have other options? Can I apply for him? Can I be his sponsor or something?
Really need your help guys.... 
Thank you


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Not if he is not family. He needs to apply again with further evidence of being a genuine visitor ie that he intends to leave. Why did he apply as a buisness visitor and not a tourist?


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

_shel said:


> Not if he is not family. He needs to apply again with further evidence of being a genuine visitor ie that he intends to leave. Why did he apply as a buisness visitor and not a tourist?


Hi shel, thanks for the reply.
He did not apply for a business visitor, he applied for a tourist visa with intention to visit Australia for Tourism purposes.
Their answer is quite misleading...I don't even get what was the problem so that he can reapply and correct the "mistake" or provide more evidence of his purpose...


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

One of our friend applied for evisa from US, DIBP asked him many more documents to prove his genuine intention to visit Australia which he did provide & got grant after 8 months.....

In this case, your friend can't correct the mistake as decision has already made but can go for new application with new/proper evidence.

Girl Aussie



Jullz said:


> Hi shel, thanks for the reply.
> He did not apply for a business visitor, he applied for a tourist visa with intention to visit Australia for Tourism purposes.
> Their answer is quite misleading...I don't even get what was the problem so that he can reapply and correct the "mistake" or provide more evidence of his purpose...


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi again,

What if I apply on his behalf? I will state that he will be staying at my place durring the whole time where he wont have to pay rent nor food or other things. What documents should i provide? What's the minimum amount that I have to have on the account?
It will be wise to apply again after the refusal?
Thank you for your answers

All the best!


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Have you ever heard anybody else applying visa on others behalf??  no, you can't apply on his behalf. However, in your invitation letter you can state that he is gonna stay at your place & his food, rent etc will be taken care by you. Like when our friend visited us from US, we mentioned this in our invitation letter, DIBP didn't ask for our bank statement or anything but applicant did provide his bank statement, lease agreement, his employer letter, his pay slip etc.

Girl Aussie



Jullz said:


> Hi again,
> 
> What if I apply on his behalf? I will state that he will be staying at my place durring the whole time where he wont have to pay rent nor food or other things. What documents should i provide? What's the minimum amount that I have to have on the account?
> It will be wise to apply again after the refusal?
> ...


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> Have you ever heard anybody else applying visa on others behalf??  no, you can't apply on his behalf. However, in your invitation letter you can state that he is gonna stay at your place & his food, rent etc will be taken care by you. Like when our friend visited us from US, we mentioned this in our invitation letter, DIBP didn't ask for our bank statement or anything but applicant did provide his bank statement, lease agreement, his employer letter, his pay slip etc.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Sorry for the stupid question Girl Aussie. When he filled the application online, at some point was a question - if he is completing it for himself, or someone else is. Maybe they were referring at a migration agent and he has misunderstood.

Any idea about what amount a sponsor, or the one who is providing support accommodation, food and so on, must have?
It is wise to reapply in 1-2 months from the refusal?

Thank you and so sorry again if my questions are that silly


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

No not a problem, no question is silly. Yes it was perhaps for agent.

As I mentioned before, as sponsor you don't need to worry what's in your account as DIBP not gonna ask for your statement. As an applicant he should show sufficient amount in his account, like our friend showed about US 4-5000. 

Guess it should be ok if he applies again sometime with proper & sufficient evidence/docs.

Good Luck!

Girl Aussie



Jullz said:


> Sorry for the stupid question Girl Aussie. When he filled the application online, at some point was a question - if he is completing it for himself, or someone else is. Maybe they were referring at a migration agent and he has misunderstood.
> 
> Any idea about what amount a sponsor, or the one who is providing support accommodation, food and so on, must have?
> It is wise to reapply in 1-2 months from the refusal?
> ...


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> No not a problem, no question is silly. Yes it was perhaps for agent.
> 
> As I mentioned before, as sponsor you don't need to worry what's in your account as DIBP not gonna ask for your statement. As an applicant he should show sufficient amount in his account, like our friend showed about US 4-5000.
> 
> ...


The thing is, in the application he made he added a bank statement with 5,000 AUD, amount which excluded the plane ticket fee, and he was saying that me and a relative of his are paying for his expenses - accommodation, food etc. I gave him my back statement but his relative didn't.
So the outcome was: "Whilst applicant has declared full support from Australian contact, the onus is on the applicant to have sufficient funds for travel to Australia.Based on the above considerations, I am not satisfied that you have a genuine intention to visit Australia temporarily for business visitor activity and that you will abide by the conditions imposed on an eVisitor visa"
I'm just trying to figure it out and not do the same mistake twice.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Exactly, at the end of the day, it is Applicant's responsibility to satisfy DIBP not the sponsor.

But I don't understand did he apply for Tourist Visa or Business Visa??

I am sure both visas have different set of requirements.

Girl Aussie



Jullz said:


> The thing is, in the application he made he added a bank statement with 5,000 AUD, amount which excluded the plane ticket fee, and he was saying that me and a relative of his are paying for his expenses - accommodation, food etc. I gave him my back statement but his relative didn't.
> So the outcome was: "Whilst applicant has declared full support from Australian contact, the onus is on the applicant to have sufficient funds for travel to Australia.Based on the above considerations, I am not satisfied that you have a genuine intention to visit Australia temporarily for business visitor activity and that you will abide by the conditions imposed on an eVisitor visa"
> I'm just trying to figure it out and not do the same mistake twice.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

He definetly applied for a tourist. I have a copy of the his "Acknowledgement of application for a E-visitor (class TV) eVisitor (subclass 651) visa". 
Anyway... Maybe next time.


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum and need suggestions from all.

I want to be with my partner in Australia, he is currently on work visa but it is 'ON HOLD' with immigration department. Its been 6 months, we haven't receive any correspondence from them.

Is there any option so that I can stay with my partner? Will tourist visa work for me? I dont have any visa with me.

I will be grateful for your suggestion.

Thank you in advance.


----------

